# Sri Stars, Manouria, Cherryhead, Sulcata, and Greek baby tortoises - pic heavy!



## Kristina (May 23, 2011)

Sri Stars







"Female" 5 months old
















"Male" 1 month old
















Jordanian/Antakyan Greek






She is 10 months old, the Sully is 5 months






Sulcata babies, both 5 months old











"Black Cherry" Redfoot, 11 months old
















Manouria emys emys, 8 months old











Oh, yeah... Goes without saying, I found my camera cord  Turtle and enclosure pics coming tomorrow! Well, as long as I keep track of this cord....


----------



## terryo (May 23, 2011)

Everyone is looking good Kristina. Little black Cherry....my favorite. If only I had more time, and more room.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful! You're doing a good job with the sulcatas pyramid-wise!


----------



## Kristina (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Terry  I am sure I will end up with more at some point, but I have to wait myself until we move. Fingers crossed I get the property I want...



emysemys said:


> Beautiful! You're doing a good job with the sulcatas pyramid-wise!



Thanks! They look good, but not perfect by far. Tom's are definitely smoother. But, I have to say I am pleased. I tried to take a more minimalist approach as far as spraying them went, to see what would happen. I was only spraying once or twice a week. Now I am back to once a day, and it seems to be going well.


----------



## dmarcus (May 23, 2011)

They all look very good, great photos...


----------



## DixieParadise (May 23, 2011)

Wow Kristina...those are beautiful. Can't wait to see the enclosure pics tomorrow and then I am really going to be jealous.


----------



## Kristina (May 23, 2011)

Thanks guys  I am most proud of those Stars. I have to brag, seriously, how many CB Stars look that awesome? 

That and I can't express how happy I am to have my Manouria finally!!!


----------



## TortBrain (May 23, 2011)

Wow. Your stars looks huge at 5mths old. Care to share their size n weight?
Nice tort family


----------



## Kristina (May 23, 2011)

I will for sure get updated weights and measures once they are up in the morning  They have been growing very very well for me.


----------



## TortBrain (May 23, 2011)

Yeah man. Nice size.


----------



## findingotis (May 23, 2011)

So gorgeous, the lot of them! And such smooth shells


----------



## coreyc (May 24, 2011)

Wow they all look awesome I love your Manouria's 


PS here's a tip for your camera cord keep it right near your computer you will never loss it again


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kristina (May 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. And Corey, that doesn't work for me because I have a laptop and I don't have internet at home, so I take my things with me and sometimes misplace them between work and home. Good suggestion though.

Okay, as far as the Stars - The five month old is 64.6g and 2 1/4" SCL. The one month old is 34.6g and 1 3/4" SCL.


----------



## coreyc (May 24, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Thanks everyone. And Corey, that doesn't work for me because I have a laptop and I don't have internet at home, so I take my things with me and sometimes misplace them between work and home. Good suggestion though.
> 
> Okay, as far as the Stars - The five month old is 64.6g and 2 1/4" SCL. The one month old is 34.6g and 1 3/4" SCL.



I've been there that's why I dont take them away from the computer  I would loss the head if was not attached to me


----------



## Neal (May 24, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Thanks guys  I am most proud of those Stars. I have to brag, seriously, how many CB Stars look that awesome?



I don't know Kristina, I mean they look great and all...but I think you and I might have to have an official smooth sri star contest. 

But seriously though, great job with them.


----------



## ChiKat (May 24, 2011)

Holy smooth babies! They are stunning 
Love the baby Star...tiny little button


----------



## Missy (May 24, 2011)

Ok now I want to se your enclosures and hides. Beautiful torts you have there


----------



## Kristina (May 24, 2011)

Thanks all, I am really quite proud of them. I have made mistakes but all in all they are a great looking bunch of babies 

My enclosures for the babies are really basic. 20 gallon aquariums with top soil substrate, covered with a thin layer of sphagnum. I wet it down once a week. The hides are terra cotta flower pots on their side and half buried and stuffed with sphagnum. I spray the babies and the hides once a day. The baby Sulcatas' hide is a large Gladware container with a hole cut in the side. 

I am in the process of building outdoor enclosures for the babies with locking lids, very similar to what Onarock (Paul) posted pics of last night. They aren't going to contain any hides, just loose soil and plants that they can bury themselves in. 

I built a new enclosure for the Hingebacks and have some "grazing boxes" for the babies that I will take pics of tomorrow. I was going to do it today but got busy with other things


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 24, 2011)

Great looking group of torts, glad you finally found that cord!!


----------



## TylerStewart (May 25, 2011)

Great looking torts! I really like the burmese (browns and blacks). I wish they weren't such a pain to keep in my climate. I have a bunch of small and mid sized blacks, but if they aren't at about 80% humidity, they barely open their eyes. 



Neal said:


> I don't know Kristina, I mean they look great and all...but I think you and I might have to have an official smooth sri star contest.



If this happens, count me in! I might suggest, though, to wait 6-12 months to let true excellence shine


----------



## Kristina (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Tyler, I really enjoy them too. I have found the same thing as far as humidity, luckily here where I live 80% or higher humidity during the summer months is pretty normal. I also have a mister system and when they are outside they are hosed twice a day on "mist." 

I agree on waiting a bit for the smooth Star contest, I wanna give mine a chance to gain more size before they are truly judged  But you both are on, lol.

I was going to get pics today but it is raining, so hopefully we will have some nice weather tomorrow.


----------

